# Fish!!!



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2020)

Anybody keep fish? I've just got new puffers - aren't they handsome? Ethelfred and Flooperdunk













Go on - show us your fish!


----------



## AndreaJ (14 Feb 2020)

This is Wilbur the Foxface in my marine tank, we also have a puffer fish in our freshwater tank.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2020)

Dwarf pea puffers?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Feb 2020)

This is mine.
He's a bit of a potty-mouth though...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Feb 2020)

Coo - two marine tank owners already! I wanted a marine tank but I'm away from home a lot and it's unfair to expect my wife to look after a high maintenance hobby.


----------



## numbnuts (14 Feb 2020)

Yeah in the freezer …....I go fishing


----------



## wheresthetorch (15 Feb 2020)

This is Skunkers the Siamese Fighter (or Betta) and one of his companions:


----------



## stephec (17 Feb 2020)

After about 20 years of keeping tropical, mainly live bearers, I finally took the plunge on the ones I've wanted for years. 

Look at my Discus.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Feb 2020)

oh my! Lovely!


----------



## Beebo (18 Feb 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This is mine.
> He's a bit of a potty-mouth though...
> 
> View attachment 504560


It took a while but I got it in the end.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Apr 2020)

i've just started a malawi cichlid tank. annoyingly it has a whitespot problem (easily solved with the right stuff) and i need 4 more fish to make the tank optimal in terms of population. cichlids are quite aggressive and you have to overstock them.

out of interest, is there a logic in adding newcomers while the tank's under medication? could prevent anything being brought in by the newcomers. local pets at home is open and has cichlids 2 for £15 just now…


----------



## Kempstonian (31 May 2020)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i've just started a malawi cichlid tank. annoyingly it has a whitespot problem (easily solved with the right stuff) and i need 4 more fish to make the tank optimal in terms of population. cichlids are quite aggressive and you have to overstock them.
> 
> out of interest, is there a logic in adding newcomers while the tank's under medication? could prevent anything being brought in by the newcomers. local pets at home is open and has cichlids 2 for £15 just now…


I've kept Malawi (and Tanganyika) cichlids for years, until last year when they became too much for me to look after (I had 19 tanks!). Now I just have a six foot tank with three Oscars (about 8") and a four foot tank with a clarias catfish of almost 18". I also have two small tanks with cherry shrimps and a one metre tank with some community fish. All the other tanks are empty now.

I found the best place to buy Malawis is from a private breeder. They are usually much better quality and cheaper than pet shops. Check Facebook - there are several sellers on there and some advertise here: http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/index_cat100.php


----------



## Globalti (2 Jun 2020)

Funnily enough I used to know a Nigerian who used to export tropical fish. Lovely guy, wish I could remember his name.

The Nigerians import thousands of tons of fish but that's dried Atlantic cod from Norway. It stinks but they love it.


----------

